# После лечения появилось онемение



## nufcnufc (16 Май 2016)

Обратился в клинику Бобыря с жалобами на боли в пояснице. Прошел курс лечения, боли ушли, но стала неметь/затекать нога и рука. Легкое затекание появилось после первого сеанса, но оно было не постоянным, врач тогда объяснил это мышцы принимая новое положение могут поддавливать корешок.
Сейчас по окончанию лечения затекает нога и рука постоянно и сильнее. Чем это можно объяснить? Что делать? Насколько это страшно?

Забыл уточнить, таз был завален на 4 см, левая сторона была выше. И нога и рука затекают левые.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (16 Май 2016)

Обратитесь вновь в клинику Бобыря. Врачи там грамотные. Разберутся с возникшей проблемой.


----------



## nufcnufc (21 Май 2016)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Обратитесь вновь в клинику Бобыря. Врачи там грамотные. Разберутся с возникшей проблемой.



пообщался с врачем. Он сказал признаком грыжи с замыканием нервного окончание является не возможность перекатиться с пятки на носок. С чем связана моя ситуацию он ответить затруднился. Предположил, что адаптация мышц и тканей после выравнивания таза. 
При это левые голень и предплечье при нагрузке устают быстрее.
Не знаю что и думать...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Май 2016)

Так онемение или слабость?


----------



## nufcnufc (21 Май 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так онемение или слабость?



да я не знаю как описать, в статическом положении как онемение легкое, холодок как бы, а при длительной нагрузке, слабость в мышцах....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Май 2016)

Походите на пятках и носках. 
Повставайте на одну ногу, слева на пятке, потом на носке?
Стопа не падает?


----------



## nufcnufc (22 Май 2016)

это я проверяю каждое утро, по 30 раз перекат с носка на пятку. Все, тьфу-тьфу, ОК


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Май 2016)

Если слабости нет, то не страшно.
Боль и слабость, вот это требует лечения.
А онемение можно и не лечить, чаще само проходит.
Если лечить, то как любую нейропатию.


----------



## nufcnufc (22 Май 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если слабости нет, то не страшно.
> Боль и слабость, вот это требует лечения.
> А онемение можно и не лечить, чаще само проходит.
> Если лечить, то как любую нейропатию.



спасибо. успокоили.
а руку можно как-то так же проверить, как ногу (с носка на пятку) ?


----------

